# PCC Australia - AFP Check



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi experts,

I applied PCC for me and my wife through AFP online on 06 dec 2018 for our three year stay in Australia. On next day, I got a mail from AFP as below: 
_“We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched the next business day via Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address. 

Please note that current postage times are 3-7 working days within Australia and 10-20 working days for international post.”_.

I haven't received our certification yet and when i try to track the status of our application in AFP website, i am getting "_This reference number is invalid"_ error. 

Any help/suggestions? Thanks in advance!

Regards,
MD


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

International postage takes time and at times it never comes through. 

Do you have any contacts in Australia ?

You can give their address as postal address in the application. It will get delivered in a couple of days and then you can ask them to send a scanned copy.

This is what most of the people do.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> International postage takes time and at times it never comes through.
> 
> Do you have any contacts in Australia ?
> 
> ...


yes, i have my friends in Sydney but unfortunately, i have given my current India address as my postal address. I think i should wait then i guess. 

thanks for your reply. 

Cheers,


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

md22dec said:


> yes, i have my friends in Sydney but unfortunately, i have given my current India address as my postal address. I think i should wait then i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't get it by Jan first week, it will be better to submit another application. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> If you don't get it by Jan first week, it will be better to submit another application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sure, i will do the same.

thanks bro!


----------



## PeteSampras (Dec 14, 2018)

Just a quick update for someone who might need the information

I have applied for Australian PCC on 20th December from India but AFP was on holidays from 24th December to 1 January. I received an email on 2nd January suggesting that the report is ready and it would be sent on 3rd so I called the customer care and asked them to send it to a friend in Sydney. 

Today (8th January) my friend received the copy in Sydney, no traces of the copy that was sent to me in India, will update when I get it in India, hope it helps


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

for me it takes 38 days to receive.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi experts can you please shed light on what documents they needed to get PCC from India. They want hundred points. I have Indian passport but all my Australian documents are expired. Please guide me

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> Hi experts can you please shed light on what documents they needed to get PCC from India. They want hundred points. I have Indian passport but all my Australian documents are expired. Please guide me
> 
> Thanks


You should contact AFP directly:

"*I am unable to meet the identification requirements to make an application, what should I do?*

If you are unable to meet the identity requirements, you should contact us and depending on your circumstances we may be able to assist."

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/frequently-asked-questions

Let them know the Australian documents you have and when they expired to check if they're acceptable I guess?


----------



## sclub71987 (10 mo ago)

md22dec said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I applied PCC for me and my wife through AFP online on 06 dec 2018 for our three year stay in Australia. On next day, I got a mail from AFP as below:
> _“We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched the next business day via Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address.
> ...





Hi MD,

I faced the exactly same problem as you, except it took me a year to recognize the issue.

I applied for my police check from AFP on May 6, 2021, and received the same confirmation email with reference numbers.

But till now, Mar 2022 I still haven't received any physical results from the address I provide at the site. <*SNIP*>.It seems super fraud for me that Govr tried to make money from those confusing and inconvenience. I wondering how did you do for the results? Just apply again and pay it twice? Is any better way to solve it? Please share your experience, and thank you for your help.


Monica
<*SNIP*>


----------

